# Secure file sharing over the internet



## bunner bob (Oct 8, 2008)

I want to set up secure file sharing of my home G5 (running Tiger), to be accessible from outside the home. I'm not looking to to VNC - I want to be able to mount my home drive to access files stored there. I don't want evildoers to be able to sniff my password or intercept my files.

I have a DynDNS account and can successfully connect to the home G5 from my laptop. No problem setting ports or any of that.

On the laptop, I am using Witopia personalVPN. As I understand it, this gets me as far as the internet (i.e. I have a secure tunnel through wifi or wired network to the point of Witopia's servers). From that point on - across the internet, and to my home G5, I believe I am NOT secure.

How can I complete the secure path between laptop and G5? Do I need to install a VPN server of some kind? Can anyone recommend a good solution?

Or perhaps I don't need to worry about security between the internet and my wired G5...?

- Bob


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 8, 2008)

You can do VPN if you like, but an easier solution would be to use AFP over SSH:

http://www.tinyapps.org/docs/ssh/afp_over_ssh.html


----------

